# Privacy Policy



## Neutral Singh (Oct 14, 2004)

*Fateh Ji*


We at SPN respect your privacy! 

*I. Restriction of Liability
Sikhphilosophy.net makes no claims, promises or guarantees about the accuracy, completeness, or adequacy of the contents of this website and expressly disclaims liability for errors and omissions in the contents of this website.

II. Your Privacy at Sikh Philosophy Network*
When registering you do not need to provide any information except the bare minimum that we need for your account: a username, email and a password. Unlike many other sites, we will never sell the emails to unscrupulous spammers. In fact, we won't sell emails or give them to anyone regardless of their scruples unless we are ordered to by law (in the extreme case that law enforcement formally requests this information, we will comply with the law). We collect no personal information about you when you visit our website unless you choose to provide this information to us. If you have any suggestions on how we can improve our commitment to your privacy, please don't hesitate to contact us, there is nothing we know of that we can do to show more respect for your privacy but if you think there is let us know.

*III. What We Collect and Store Automatically*
If you do nothing during your visit but browse through the website, read pages, or download information, we will gather and store certain information about your visit automatically. This information does not identify you personally. Rather, information is kept in the aggregate. We automatically collect and store only the information about your visit. We use the information we collect to understand the traffic to our site (for example, it's important to know how much bandwidth the site uses so that we can purchase more if needed, if the "hits" to our site increase we need to pay more money for better hosting), and to help us make our site more useful to visitors like you.

*IV. Private Messaging Facility*
Private Messaging is provided to the members of the SPN as a service intended to enhance the community experience. The purpose of private messaging is to allow for discreet conversations to take place between members. This privilege is not to be abused! solicitation, spamming, or harassment of any kind is strictly forbidden. Any member receiving an inappropriate private message should forward that message to an Administrator or Moderator right away. Although private messages are normally only accessible by those who send and receive them, they are part of the database and as such, property of SPN. An Administrator, if so inclined, could locate the Private Messages in the database and read them. They are private, but not necessarily secret. In addition, Private Messages are not intended to deprive the Community of valuable information or experiences which could benefit the entire group. Please do not use private messages if the content of the message can be helpful to others.

*V. If You Send Us E-mail*
You may choose to provide us with personal information, as in e-mail with a comment or question. We use the information to improve our service to you or to respond to your request. Except for authorized law enforcement investigations, we do not share our e-mail with any other outside organizations.

*VI. Cookies*
A) Visiting the site - If all you do is visit and surf the site no cookies are used.

B) Logging in - If you decide to use a cookie (this is done by checking the box that logs you in automatically) to save you logging in every time you visit Sikh Philosophy Network, we place a little text file called a "cookie" on your hard drive. It sits in your web browser directory. A cookie lets us store your profile information on your computer and lets our web site retrieve it when you visit our site. No other web site can use or view the cookie set by Sikh Philosophy Network. Cookies help us create a speedy web experience by remembering your user name and email information, so you don't have to re-type it when signing in. Cookies do not store personal information and we do not use them to track your movements through our site and you do not need cookies to use this site (you will simply have to log in at every visit) it's your choice.

If at any time we add anything else that uses a cookie the privacy policy will be updated. If you find a cookie from our site that you think does not fall under one of those categories please contact us. 

*VII. Posting to the site*
If you post a message on the site it is stored in a database. The pages then display information from the database so that others can read your post on the forums. This is how any dynamic site works, the text has to be stored somewhere so that it can be displayed.

*VIII. Links to Other Sites*
Our website has (or in future may have) links to partners and other sites. When you link to another site, you are no longer on our site and are subject to the privacy policy of the new site.

No warranty of any kind, implied, expressed or statutory, including but not limited to the warranties of non-infringement of third party rights, title, merchantability, fitness for a particular purpose and freedom from computer virus, is given with respect to the contents of this website or its hyperlinks to other Internet resources.

Reference in this website to any specific commercial products, processes, or services, or the use of any trade, firm or corporation name is for the information and convenience of the public, and does not constitute endorsement, recommendation, or favoring by Sikhphilosophy.net.

Advertisements are subject to the Privacy Policy of the advertising site. Sikhphilosophy.net has no use for demographic information but if you want to provide information to third party advertisers you can. This can be done by filling out a survey or a similar method. 

Any information collected on www.sikhphilosophy.net is not shared with any advertising establishment under no circumstances.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 21, 2005)

** updated ** please have a look. Thanks


----------

